

SQL vs. Mongo query - pai1009
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/sql-vs-mongo-query

======
mdtusz
I'm new to mongo still, but isn't it pretty rare to ever need to make a query
like the one in the example with mongo?

My understanding is that the (one of the) whole point(s) of using mongo is
that you can organize your data in a nested way so as to minimize the joins
needed and just make simple queries, then only use the data you need.

------
collyw
I find that SQL is the only language I use where reading a query written by
someone else is easier than writing it.

